# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  تونس وانغولا أخر المتأهلين إلى ربع النهائي

## مرهف

*تونس وانغولا أخر المتأهلين إلى ربع النهائي



بات المنتخبان التونسي والانغولي آخر المتأهلين إلى الدور ربع النهائي لمسابقة كأس أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بنسختها الثانية المقامة حالياً في السودان بفوز الأول على السنغال (2-0)، والثاني على رواندا (2-1) اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الرابعة.
في المباراة الأولى على ملعب بور تسودان، سجل سلامة القصداوي (45) وخالد القربي (88) الهدفين.
وهو الفوز الثاني على التوالي لتونس بعد الأول على رواندا (3-1) في الجولة الثانية فانهي الدور الأول في الصدارة برصيد 7 نقاط بعدما كان تعادل مع انغولا (1-1) في الجولة الأولى.
وضربت تونس موعداً في ربع النهائي مع جمهورية الكونغو حاملة اللقب التي حلت ثانية في المجموعة الثالثة.
وفي المباراة الثانية على ملعب نادي الهلال بام درمان سجل ارسينيو كابونغولا (31) وكارفاليو اوسوريو (61) هدفي انغولا، وجان باتيست موغيرانيزا (19) هدف رواندا.
وهو الفوز الأول لانغولا في البطولة بعد تعادلين مع تونس والسنغال.
وتلتقي انغولا في الدور المقبل مع الكاميرون متصدرة المجموعة الثالثة.
وفي ربع النهائي أيضاً، يلتقي السودان مع النيجر، والجزائر مع جنوب أفريقيا.
*

----------

